# Making a background for a vivarium



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello friends

I was just thinking off making my own background for my viv(as in picture stuck to the glass)

Does anyone have any decent (large) rainforest pics?
Also i no there is a website that will convert small images into large ones ready to print onto A4 but i cannot remember it! Can anyone help with its name or link?

cheers 
phil.


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Not too sure if this will help but i know the my friend who works on making posters for nightclubs etc takes his finished work to a printing centre, perhaps try the yellow page's for printing centre's near you, also they can print them on a range of different paper's and it doesn't cost too much at all


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

i can print it myself..i just need the image


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hmmm I will have a word with my friend when he calls me tonight and see if he knows of anywhere good to get some images, he's a bit of a tech geek so might know of a website lol : victory:

Other then that I can only think of good old google to give you some answers


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

yer i had a look but not much on there really, i want some sort off rainforest ruin...think tomb rader!


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sounds good, god I used to love the old tomb raider games on the PS1 haha.
What about art/photography website's?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

all i can find is samples...
cos im going to be "blowing" it up it needs to be really good quility


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

deviant art is a good site for lots of pictures. mostly drawings and computer designs though, but you might find something there that suits you...

http://www.deviantart.com/#order=9&q=rainforest

any picture can be printed at any size you like but the bigger it gets the lower the quality, no program or website can do much to improve this. you need to start with a good sized image to begin with..

as a last resort just go for a google images search and just tell it to search large images for "rainforest".. http://images.google.com/images?cli...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1#start=0&imgsz=l

hope that helps!


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

any idea how i can get the image to spread across A4 pieces off paper when printing?


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

something like this?

Google Image Result for http://image05.webshots.com/5/9/32/27/169393227yOxBOp_fs.jpg


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

YES! your on the same wave lenth now


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

done a test....ran out off ink god damn


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

philbaines said:


> any idea how i can get the image to spread across A4 pieces off paper when printing?


I use a free program called Posteriza to make all my backgrounds though as I use mine inside the vivs I also covered them in fablon afterwards : victory:


----------

